# 1947 Arbos Corsa



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

This is one that will be waiting on me when I get home from deployment--1947 Arbos Corsa with Campagnolo Cambio Corsa drivetrain. I have to paint a panel on the seat tube along with the headtube and apply decals supplied by @Gus. I love these early Italian road bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikerbluz (Dec 12, 2020)

Man that is a sweet, beautiful machine!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 12, 2020)

looking forward to your report on shifting the Cambio Corsa


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Beautiful machine.
Stylish and purposeful
I'm currently looking at buying some CB Italia rims, they look really good on there.
Ditto to what @bulldog1935 commented re. the gear changer; a friend has a 'Vittoria Margherita' system on one of his old bicycles but I've never seen a "Cambio Corsa" system in actual use.
Look forward to hearing how it rolls.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 12, 2020)

Form follows function-the true essence of a riding machine!


----------



## PfishB (Dec 12, 2020)

Very very nice.  I'm digging the Cambio Corsa RD - one of my grail features, regardless of the impracticability.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> looking forward to your report on shifting the Cambio Corsa



I have a ‘47 Bianchi Folgore with this set up. I won’t say I’m proficient yet but I was starting to get the hang of it before I left. I plan on practicing a lot! V/r Shawn


----------



## videoranger (Dec 16, 2020)

Beautiful! Great direction to explore in bike collecting. Those early Italian roadies are pure art.


----------



## juvela (Dec 17, 2020)

-----

thanks very much for sharing this beauty!    

lug pattern looks to bear a family resemblance to this Malaguti design.  illustration from 1949 -





---

are you able to read marking in recess on side of stem?

not quite eno' pixels for me make it out in the photos.

thanks again.  

-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks very much for sharing this beauty!
> 
> ...



It will be next year before I get home and can see the bike. Once I have it assembled I’ll post better pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 18, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful Shawn, love those early Campy equipped road bikes as well..those lugs are truly a work of art!


----------



## Gus (Feb 21, 2021)

Can't wait to see it done with a nice clear coat over the decals.


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 21, 2021)

Shawn, I know nothing about your new bike but I do know we Caber's appreciate your service and duty. THANK YOU!!! BE SAFE.


----------

